# equip weg mit Cata ?



## Tyalra (24. Mai 2010)

Habe auf der Offiziellen WoW HP folgendes gelesen


*Wenn du einen Gegenstand behalten könntest…*
Von:  | _20/05/2010

_Als du endlich wieder zu Bewusstsein kommst musst du feststellen, dass die Welt um dich herum von Feuer und Erdbeben heimgesucht wurde. Das Land ist verwüstet und dir wird plötzlich klar, dass du nichts außer deiner Unterwäsche trägst! Vor lauter Zorn stößt du einen wütenden Schrei ob der Grausamkeit der Situation aus. Erst danach fällt dir ein, dass du den dir am wertvollsten erscheinenden Gegenstand an einem wirklich sicheren Ort versteckt hast, den nicht einmal Todesschwinge selbst finden und eliminieren könnte!  Stellt euch vor, ihr könntet einen einzigen Gegenstand vor den Mächten der Finsternis schützen. In der Umfrage dieser Woche möchten wir von euch wissen, welcher Gegenstand das wäre. 








------------------------------

Was soll das heißen, das man bei Cataclysm bei 0 anfängt ??? alles weg ??? 
oder ist das RP mäßig gemeint ???

MFG ; Patrick


----------



## MrBlaki (24. Mai 2010)

Geil wärs finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Ober-Roxxor-Ich lass mich durchziehen und sage ich habe Skill Leute würden dann alle WoW leaven xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

"*Stellt euch vor*"
Wenn der kleine grüne Kobold neben dir sagt, zünde etwas an, dann sollst du das nicht wirklich tun.


----------



## BobaBasti (24. Mai 2010)

Mmhh als mein Hunter natürlich die Pfeife zum Pethohlen oder meine Knarre .
Als Dk meine T... rüstung^^


----------



## sykee (24. Mai 2010)

mein gold =>


----------



## Progamer13332 (24. Mai 2010)

btw ich fänds auch super wenn das wirklich so wäre, aber das regt dann bestimmt ne menge leute auf, die sich mit viel arbeit oldschoolsets und co erfarmt haben


ich würde btw mein bwl-schwert ashkandi aufheben, da ich das schon seit 4 jahren auf der bank liegen habe und immer mal wieder aus style anziehe


----------



## Petersburg (24. Mai 2010)

Meine Tasche inder mein Komplettes T x set ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redknife (24. Mai 2010)

Total sinnfrei. Was willste denn machen bis du wieder Eq hast? Willste nackt versuchen 81er mobs zu killen? ne danke


----------



## Woodspirit (24. Mai 2010)

Das kann nur so gemeint sein, wie der TE das vermutet. Ich meine....RP bei WoW...wo kommen wir denn dahin???


----------



## ødan (24. Mai 2010)

Ich würde meine Lieblingswaffe behalten. 

*Jin'rohk, die große Apokalypse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudgi (24. Mai 2010)

@TE: ähnliches habe ich mir auch gedacht, als ich den Post gelesen habe. Auf der einen Seite wird es das wohl (leider) nicht geben, auf der anderen Seite aber es wäre sicher in verschiedenen Abweichungen denkbar.
...sooo schlecht finde ich die Idee gar nicht.
 nur mal 2 Beispiele Dir mir da grad spontan durch den Kopf gegangen sind.

Möglichkeit 1: ...wäre, dass man mit einem vorgefertigtem Set startet welches nach und nach durch ein besseres ersetzt wird. (änhlich bei start eines DK´s)

Möglichkeit 2: ...wäre, dass man sich sein "altes" Equip nach und nach wieder erquestet, weil es verloren gegangen oder gestohlen wurde...

ist nur Spinnerei, aber wenn man bedenkt, wie schnell die Ausrüstung beim wechsel von Vanilla nach BC und auch von BC nach WotLK durch Questbelohnunen ersetzt wurde ist der Gedanke gar net so weit her geholt.

Man(n) wird ja mal spinnen dürfen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jabaa (24. Mai 2010)

Kopf -> Tisch 

Also ich wollte das equip was ich über die zeit bekommen habe nicht weg haben.
Nicht weil ich mich damit besonders fühle oder so sondern weil ich damit lieber rumlaufe als mit t10 oder so.
Sieht einfach schöner aus.

Aber man fängt genau genommen sowieso bei 0 an man hat keinen großen vorteil da das grüne beser sein wird.

Wo man an das thema könnte warum man sich mit pdok überequippen konnte?.
Naja das ist was anderes.


Wenn ich allerdings Eine einzige sache behalten dürfte wäre es meine waffe sulfuras. Die ich mir damals erfarmt habe.

Wobei selbst die axt aus dem Peschwingenhort hat so ein style da hällt nix aus wotlk mit^^


----------



## Imperious (24. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> kann mal bitte jmd tikume bannen, echtmal ein überflüssiger mensch auf erden :>
> 
> btw ich fänds auch super wenn das wirklich so wäre, aber das regt dann bestimmt ne menge leute auf, die sich mit viel arbeit oldschoolsets und co erfarmt haben
> 
> ...



/sign

Ich finde das ist eine gute Idee, das Bankzeugs würde aber sicher nicht von diesem Viech zersäbelt werden.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (24. Mai 2010)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Das kann nur so gemeint sein, wie der TE das vermutet. Ich meine....RP bei WoW...wo kommen wir denn dahin???



Es wäre ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Traklar (24. Mai 2010)

Lesen bildet ftw.

Da steht ja, was wäre wenn. Da steht nicht ein bisschen davon, dass Blizzard das auch machen wird. Es handelt sich dabei um die Umfrage der Woche! 

Außerdem, ich würde den Server selbst verstecken, dann hab ich noch alles nach dem Cataclysm.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> btw ich fänds auch super wenn das wirklich so wäre, aber das regt dann bestimmt ne menge leute auf, die sich mit viel arbeit oldschoolsets und co erfarmt haben
> 
> 
> ich würde btw mein bwl-schwert ashkandi aufheben, da ich das schon seit 4 jahren auf der bank liegen habe und immer mal wieder aus style anziehe





hey, ich bin in einer Sig!


BTT: Ich würde wohl meine beiden lvl 70 gladiator schwerter nehmen, weil ich die so geil find^^ Und die kriegt man soweit ich weiß nirgends mehr... wer andrer infos hat bitte melden!

Aber ein bissel doof is der Thread ja schon irgendwie^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (24. Mai 2010)

Leute nehmt den Thread nicht so ernst!!!

Der Originalposter wollte nur wissen, was ihr tun würdet, WENN man sich nur 1 Item auswählen kann, dass man behalten darf

Soll heißen, es ist ne schlichte auflistung von Items die einen mehr oder weniger was bedeuten
oder die schlichtweg cool aussehen...

Er hat diese Auflistung nur hüpsch verpackt in ne "story"

So wie "Welche 3 Dinge würdest du auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen?"


----------



## Ghettosoldier (24. Mai 2010)

Hmm, gute Frage. An einigen Gegenständen hänge ich schon sehr. Wie meinen ersten grünen Gegenstand. Damals dachte ich wooow, der muss ja echt wertvoll sein. Ich wusste damals noch nicht genau was damit anfangen, darum habe ich ihn auf die Bank gelegt für ihn später noch einmal näher zu betrachten. Dort liegt er nun schon ne ganze Weile und naja, er ist Crap, aber ich hab ihn behalten XD. Natürlich würde ich die Pfeife für die Pets auch nie verlieren wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mit Level 70 fand ich mich auch ganz cool mit meiner fetten Armbrust der unerbittlichen Stösse. Optisch einfach so hässlich, dass man sie einfach gern haben musste. Jo ich glaube diese 3 Sachen würde ich retten. Nr. 1 ist aber schon die Pet-Pfeife.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2010)

Unfug entfernt


----------



## talsimir (24. Mai 2010)

redknife schrieb:


> Total sinnfrei. Was willste denn machen bis du wieder Eq hast? Willste nackt versuchen 81er mobs zu killen? ne danke




*Kopf gegen Wand hau*


----------



## Wutprobe (24. Mai 2010)

Imperious schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich finde das ist eine gute Idee, das Bankzeugs würde aber sicher nicht von diesem Viech zersäbelt werden.



/sign !

Ich würde es auch gut finden fängt jeder bei 0 an und ned mit t10 oder t11 gibt jedem die gleiche chance : )


----------



## Bacchus (24. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es mir als einzigen klar ist das diese Frage reine Hypothese ist und nicht eine Andeutung darauf das Blizzard vorhat mit Cataclysm euer ganzes Equip zu löschen.
Ganz ehrlich da würdet ihr doch alle in Nerdrage verfallen und "aufhören" nur um 10 Minuten später von der Sucht gepackt wieder Anfangen.


----------



## ødan (24. Mai 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich fände es geil. Jeder fängt wieder auf null an.

Niemand hat einen Vorteil beim Leveln. 

Sehr schön <3


Ausserdem würden dann endlich diesen ganzen Mongos aufhören zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr wisst schon wen ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (24. Mai 2010)

An alle die meinen "wieder mit 0 anfangen" und dem ganzen unfug:

Wieso twinkt ihr ned einfach?! Da fängt auch jeder bei 0 an
warum sollte auf 80 wieder jeder bei 0 anfangen völlig sinnfrei
und wie ich schon sagte war die frage rein hypothetisch!!


----------



## Arasouane (24. Mai 2010)

Von sowas hab ich auch geträumt....so in der Art: Wer ne Stadt raiden kann, darf sich auch gleich mal in der Bank umschaun und 2-3 Dinger rausklauen^^


----------



## dudubaum (24. Mai 2010)

schattengram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (25. Mai 2010)

Nur einen Rüstungsgegenstand? Bei meiner Jägerin wäre das wohl das Gewehr. Ohne das Gewehr bin ich nichts *brr*

Als Priesterin ist es schwerer..wohl die Robe, um nicht so ganz nackt zu sein *lach*


----------



## Saladarxyz (25. Mai 2010)

Tyalra schrieb:


> Habe auf der Offiziellen WoW HP folgendes gelesen
> 
> 
> *Wenn du einen Gegenstand behalten könntest…*
> ...



ganz bestimmt nicht


----------



## Yinj (25. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Meine Tasche inder mein Komplettes T x set ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Blizz sowas macht dann bekommste auch eq um questen zu können.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Lieblingswaffe behalten.
> 
> *Jin'rohk, die große Apokalypse*
> 
> ...



Das Original ist aber *Zin'rokh der Weltenzerstörer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## boonfish (25. Mai 2010)

Das ist nur ein nett konstruiertes Szenario für die nachfolgende Umfrage, mehr nicht.


----------



## Zodttd (25. Mai 2010)

redknife schrieb:


> Total sinnfrei. Was willste denn machen bis du wieder Eq hast? Willste nackt versuchen 81er mobs zu killen? ne danke



Was machen blos die lvl1 Chars?
Ohne Equip lvl1 Mobs killen? Nein, danke...


----------



## Kersyl (25. Mai 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Geil wärs finde ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



W000t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja für mein shamy wärs sein dolch. Ich würd die gegner als ele shamy todpieksen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enesty (25. Mai 2010)

meine Güte, kapiert hier keiner die Frage?

es ist eine "Was würdest du auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen"-Frage. Keiner fragt, auf welche insel ihr wollt, ob ihr wollt, oder wie ihr da hinkommt.

Die Frage ist: Wenn Blizzard alle Items bis auf eins von euch wegnehmen würde, welches würdet ihr behalten?

Ich würd gern meinen roten Protodrachen behalten. Stecken viele nette Erinnerung an Gilden-Erfolgsruns drin.


----------



## TheStormrider (25. Mai 2010)

Eindeutig meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus Zul'Drak!

Endlich hab ich den Sinn von dem Teil verstanden. Wir können das Brachland noch löschen !


----------



## Dreidan (25. Mai 2010)

Jabaa schrieb:


> Aber man fängt genau genommen sowieso bei 0 an man hat keinen großen vorteil da das grüne beser sein wird.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Nach dem Wechsel von BC zu Lichking haben viele Gilden ihr Sunwell equip bis Stufe 80 in die ersten Schlachtzüge mitgenommen und damit Naxx clear gemacht. Von Vanilla auf BC Zeiten liefen ebenfalls viele mit T3 durch die ersten Kara Raids. Das Highend Gear wird wohl auch diesmal die Levelphase überleben.


----------



## Saladarxyz (25. Mai 2010)

Oegi schrieb:


> /sign !
> 
> Ich würde es auch gut finden fängt jeder bei 0 an und ned mit t10 oder t11 gibt jedem die gleiche chance : )




und alles was man sich erarbeitet hat/wird ist für die katz? genial...NOT


----------



## bloodstained (25. Mai 2010)

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen! Die Mounts/Titel/Wappenröcke könnte man ja den Spielern lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und den 80ern könnte man Quests geben wie zum Bleistift den DKs um ihr anfängliches equip zu sichern wobei man am ende noch mit nem Erfolg und dem "Classic-Fliegen" belohnt wird
Alles was unter dem Start itemlvl von Cata ist, dürften Spieler behalten damit sie im 20er/30er/40er/usw. lvl Bereich ihre items behalten um vernünftig lvln zu können.


----------



## bloodstained (25. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> und alles was man sich erarbeitet hat/wird ist für die katz? genial...NOT



arbeit?*hust* okay das "erarbeitete" is doch eh mit 85 dann für die Katz oder behälst du deinen Kram ewig auf?


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Nach dem Wechsel von BC zu Lichking haben viele Gilden ihr Sunwell equip bis Stufe 80 in die ersten Schlachtzüge mitgenommen und damit Naxx clear gemacht. Von Vanilla auf BC Zeiten liefen ebenfalls viele mit T3 durch die ersten Kara Raids. Das Highend Gear wird wohl auch diesmal die Levelphase überleben.


Hoffentlich nicht. Was ist daran so toll, monatelang auf die immer gleiche Rüstung zu glotzen? Ich hoffe inständig, dass schon die erste grüne Robe, die ich bekomme, meine jetzige ersetzen wird.


----------



## Nanojason92 (25. Mai 2010)

Mein Streitross von Totenschwur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer weiß, ob es bei Cata noch droppt und habe lange genug dafür gefarmt!
Rüstungen und so brauch man nicht, man bekommt eh dann wieder besseres, nur in Unterwäsche die ersten Quests erledigen wird bescheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (25. Mai 2010)

Hmm. Also ich wache auf und stelle fest, dass ein 20m langer Drache mir die Klamotten geklaut hat... 
Ich denke erstmal an die Unterhosenwichtel, dann daran wie Phase 2 wohl aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich glaub meinen Umhang versteckt. Der ist nämlich sehr praktisch. Man kann ihn sich als Rock oder Kleid umwickeln, sich nachts damit zudecken, jemanden ersticken, als Handtuch benutzen und die Flöhe herausklauben, wenn auch der Nahrungsmittelkeller dran glauben musste. 


Aber das werden se ganz sicher nicht machen, die Sachen haben ja nicht nur Goldwert der dann weg wäre. Die ganzen erinnerungsstücke sind dann ja auch weg, was für viele wohl das schlimmste wär.


----------



## Shendria (25. Mai 2010)

Das Einzige das ich aufbewahren würde, ist ein Strauß Rosen den ich mal von nem lieben Bekannten geschenkt bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Alles an Rüstungen, Waffen und sonstigen Schrott könnten se gern haben... irgendwann kommens ja eh wieder zum Händler weil zuwenig Platz auf der Bank.


----------



## Stevo09 (25. Mai 2010)

Den Mopsigen Streuner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil dann bin ich nicht so einsam in den düsteren Nächten und bei meinen Abenteuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustxShoot (25. Mai 2010)

Oegi schrieb:


> /sign !
> 
> Ich würde es auch gut finden fängt jeder bei 0 an und ned mit t10 oder t11 gibt jedem die gleiche chance : )


Mal andersrum:


In welcher Art fühlst du dich benachteiligt wenn andere mit T10 in Cata einsteigen? Es sieht doch eher danach aus das die Leute die eine völlige Equipvernichtung tolerieren würden sich in irgendeiner Art benachteiligt fühlen.




Wo siehst du bessere Chancen für T 10 Träger? Weil sie einen Mob 2 Sekunden früher umhauen?




Würde mich wirklich mal intressieren...Vor allem die Definition von "Chancengleichheit"


----------



## Hank Smith (25. Mai 2010)

Jabaa schrieb:


> Aber man fängt genau genommen sowieso bei 0 an man hat keinen großen vorteil da das grüne beser sein wird.



Bei deinem Equip vielleicht, bei meinem nicht.

Ich habe bei WotLK das erste Teil mit 79 ausgetauscht, ein Trinket, das ich aber nur hatte weil ich es sexy fand. ;-)


----------



## AN3333 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich fänd es besser wenn die Gegenstände nur bis 85 "unbrauchbar" sind, weil wenn man so ein schönen elendig zamgefarmtes t3 hat und das dann verschwindet... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(P.S. um die neuen sachen ist es wirklich net schade)


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2010)

Naja, genial wäre es, wenn man die Werte eines Gegenstandes beliebig auf einen anderen verteilen könnte, wenn einem dieser nicht gefällt... dann würde ich auch wieder T2 rausholen.


----------



## Shaila (25. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, genial wäre es, wenn man die Werte eines Gegenstandes beliebig auf einen anderen verteilen könnte, wenn einem dieser nicht gefällt... dann würde ich auch wieder T2 rausholen.



So eine ähnliche Funktion soll es geben, zumindest bei Berufen. Wobei, du meinst glaube ich was Anderes


----------



## Lord Kain (25. Mai 2010)

Glasklar für mich http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39769


----------



## Orgoron (25. Mai 2010)

Jo Blizz löscht den leuten die Klamotten seltene Sets die manche in jahrelanger Kleinarbeit zusammengefarmt haben und am besten den Gaul von Totenschwur den Zulianischen Tiger den Amanibären und das Flugmount aus FdS am besten auch gleich noch mit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S. Schonmal was von RP gehört ? Nein ich meine nicht das komische Bundesland da unten in der Ecke ^^


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (29. Mai 2010)

also ich habe nach jedem addon meine T sets gedisst oder verkauft bzw gelöscht^^ da es mir ehh nix bringt mit der neuen höchsstufe ausser T6 das finde ich das beste set ever das ist mein stadt outfit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suicique (29. Mai 2010)

Ich würde meine Kriegsgleve behalten...die Mainhand.

Aber schade wäre es schon, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich noch einige alte Items aus 60er Naxxzeiten auf meiner Bank liegen habe. Oder wieviel Zeit ich dafür investiert habe, meine ganzen Mounts zusammenzubekommen...


----------



## Annovella (29. Mai 2010)

redknife schrieb:


> Total sinnfrei. Was willste denn machen bis du wieder Eq hast? Willste nackt versuchen 81er mobs zu killen? ne danke


----------



## Yveri1985 (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wuerd ich behalten



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, genial wäre es, wenn man die Werte eines Gegenstandes beliebig auf einen anderen verteilen könnte, wenn einem dieser nicht gefällt... dann würde ich auch wieder T2 rausholen.



du meinst also die werte vom t10 auf dein t2 legen ... klingt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knifecat (29. Mai 2010)

!>>Shadowmourne<<! Ganz kla^^


----------



## Kersyl (29. Mai 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Ich würde es sehr begrüßen! Die Mounts/Titel/Wappenröcke könnte man ja den Spielern lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja. Ich fänds gut, weil dann die stats nicht von einhand waffen auf 450 dps steigen...^^ Is ja schon echt hammer, ich mein ne 1h aus icc hat mehr dps als ne 2h aus naxx/einer hero...^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So eine ähnliche Funktion soll es geben, zumindest bei Berufen. Wobei, du meinst glaube ich was Anderes



Nein, ich meinte, wenn ich ein Item x mit 20 Beweglichkeit finde, dann möchte ich diese 20 Beweglichkeit übertragen lassen auf Item Y. Dabei wird Item X zerstört. 


Dann könnte sich jeder seine Rüstung selbst aussuchen. Natürlich soll Item X auch eine Rüstung sein, falls einem diese besser gefällt. Sodass sich eben jeder selbst entscheiden kann, was er tragen möchte. Das würde der Individualisierung einen echten Aufschub geben.


----------



## Ktong (30. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es mir als einzigen klar ist das diese Frage reine Hypothese ist und nicht eine Andeutung darauf das Blizzard vorhat mit Cataclysm euer ganzes Equip zu löschen.
> Ganz ehrlich da würdet ihr doch alle in Nerdrage verfallen und "aufhören" nur um 10 Minuten später von der Sucht gepackt wieder Anfangen.



RÖSCHTÖÖÖÖSCH

Es ist eine Umfrage!!! Rein aus Interesse wollte wer wissen bzw herausfinden welches Euer Lieblings Ingame Item ist!!! 

Schon komisch das man sowas sofort in den falschen Hals bekommt


----------



## excessively (30. Mai 2010)

dudgi schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 2: ...wäre, dass man sich sein "altes" Equip nach und nach wieder erquestet, weil es verloren gegangen oder gestohlen wurde...



das wär echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apfelmusmann (30. Mai 2010)

ich würde meine waffe verstecken. nach der verwüstung meine waffe holen in beserker gehen und alles killn was es so gibt


----------



## Kafka (30. Mai 2010)

Mir wärs egal plötzlich nackt da zu stehen, ich fänds sogar gut. Denn wärend ich mir das geheule im Chat durchlese begebe ich mich gemächlich zur Bank, hole meine Mats raus, wanke zu na Schmiede und wärend des Lachens über das Geheule im Chat schmiede ich mir gemächlich mein Gear zusammen^^


----------



## cesear (31. Mai 2010)

Ich fänd das richtig geil! Da man so einen Neuanfang hätte und auch wieder Balance in die Items reinkommen würde falls es dann neue geben würde so wie früher zB von 40 auf 50 unterschieden die Items sich minimal. Wenn man sich heute mal anguckt zu BC Zeiten hatte ein Tank ca. 25-30K Life und heute an die 60K. Finde das ist eigentlich eine gute Idee und könnte auch gut umgesetzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings andersrum wärs auch ok. Also ich persönlich hätte kein Problem damit von 80 bis 85 mein Icc EQ gegen Quest Equip auszutauschen. Aber halt nur meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Cesear


----------



## RedShirt (31. Mai 2010)

Ne, ich denk nicht, daß Du nackt aufwachst.

Aber ich denk die Werte werden streckenweise angeglichen. Warum auch nicht.

Frisch 80 <-> ICC 25er HM 80 

Das ist ein Unterschied wie 60 -> 70 mind.
rein von den Werten her.

Passt schon. Gilt ja für alle.

Nur bitte keine stylischen Sachen ersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wär schad.


----------



## Odhin (31. Mai 2010)

also ganz abgesehen davon das manche hier wirklich zu glauben scheinen, dass das von blizz umgesetzt wird wäre die idee eig schon geil^^

ich mein is mein t10 halt weg... na und?

ich fänds echt geil wenn blizz sowas zum cata einstieg bringen würde nich wegen "gleichberechtigung" (das is nämlich in dem fall unsinn) sondern einfach weils ne menge atmosphäre und spiel spaß geben würde.

Stellt euch das vor ihr habt cata installiert und logt das erste mal mit eurem alten 80er ein und dann sone storry plus nen paar qs.... das gibt so nen bisschen diesen "neu-anfangen"-flair.

Jau um t1-3 und vorallem um die alten d sets (ja die mag ich^^) wärs echt schade, könnte ich aber glatt verkraften wenns gut umgesetzt wäre und nochma nen kleinen fun-schub bringen würde.

Ich fänds also geil nur schade das es nur ne umfrage is

Odhin


Ps.: Ich würde mein Fliegenden Teppich behalten^^


----------



## Gen91 (31. Mai 2010)

Wäre wirklich ne gute Idee, so komm ich nich in die Zwickmühle, nehm ich das Neue oder behalte ich das Alte, an dass ich mich gewöhnt habe^^. Und damit niemand rumheult könnte man sein Equip auf lvl 85 ja wiederfinden.


----------



## Ångela (31. Mai 2010)

Wie kommt man auf die Idee von "stell dir vor" , das rein als Basis für die UMFRAGE so gestaltet wurde, darauf zu schließen, dass das Equip weg sein sollte ?

Ach sorry, meine Schuld, man sollte keine rethorischen Fragen stellen, gibt ja auch genug Leute die an Gott glauben ................ oder das ihnen nie was passieren könnte und alle Arbeitslosen selbst Schuld sind.


Mir fällt dazu nur ein recht alter Slogan ein "Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin .............."


----------



## Interminator (31. Mai 2010)

ich würd nen stack heiltränke behalten damit ich nicht nackt bei jedem mob verrecke xD


----------



## bekkz (1. Juni 2010)

also ich möchte mein erstes gelootetes Item behalten. -> Du nicht nehmen Kerze :-)


----------



## MasterMarvin (1. Juni 2010)

Mein Leben !!!!


----------



## Lord Gama (1. Juni 2010)

Es wird doch öfter sowas geschrieben. Das ist einfach nur zur Unterhaltung gedacht.. frei nach dem Spiel "Wenn ich auf einer Insel strande sollte ich was dabei haben?" 

Nur Unterhaltung, wenn man mich fragt. Wo wäre da auch der Sinn? Nur in Unterwäsche... genau der große, böse, schwarze Drache kam, verprügelt mich, lässt mich am Leben und zieht mich bis auf die Unterwäsche aus. Und da redet ihr von RP o.O


----------



## Radießchen1 (1. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> mein gold =>



in einem kupferkessel am ende des regenbogens?


also ich würd mir eines meiner haustiere verstecken... dann muss ich nicht so einsam in die neue welt starten!
müsste mich dann nur noch für eines entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (1. Juni 2010)

Radießchen schrieb:


> in einem kupferkessel am ende des regenbogens?
> 
> 
> also ich würd mir eines meiner haustiere verstecken... dann muss ich nicht so einsam in die neue welt starten!
> ...



NICHT OHNE MEINEN WILLY!^^


----------



## Kamaji (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mein Quel'Delar verwahren.
Ist zwar inzwischen echt häufig zu finden, aber ich finds immernoch toll! :3


----------



## Stevesteel (2. Juni 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Mir wärs egal plötzlich nackt da zu stehen, ich fänds sogar gut. Denn wärend ich mir das geheule im Chat durchlese begebe ich mich gemächlich zur Bank, hole meine Mats raus, wanke zu na Schmiede und wärend des Lachens über das Geheule im Chat schmiede ich mir gemächlich mein Gear zusammen^^


Da du nur *EIN* Item behalten könntest, würdest du mitheulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kongo Otto (2. Juni 2010)

Schon klasse wie man euch beschäftigen und bei der Stange halten kann... erbärmlich


----------



## Piposus (4. Juni 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Geil wärs finde ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Äehm, jedes Addon war beim Erreichen der neuen Maximalstufe ein Itemreset. Du musst noch viel lernen, mein Junger.

/PS: Man kann kein (Rüstungs-) Item behalten, weil alles andere besser und leichter zu bekommen ist @ Wotlk-Generation.


----------



## Agasul (4. Juni 2010)

...und wenn es so wäre ? alles was ihr euch (erarbeitet) habt...gehöhrt Blizzard.
Sie bieten euch nur die Plattform zum Spiel!
Und für das bezahlt ihr, für nix anderes. 
Wenn Blizzard sagt WOW rentiert nicht mehr, wir lassen das Spiel auslaufen, was dann? Gibts dann einen Massen-Suizid?
Solange das Game rentiert für_ Blizzard_ und die Spieler wird es das Spiel geben.
Und wenn ihr wieder von vorn anfangen müsst, quasi bei null, was ich nicht glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...spielt ihr dann nicht mehr? Oder was anderes?
Mich nervt am meisten das Blizzard es nicht fertig bringt genügend Server Leistung zu bringen, bei dem Verdienst den sie haben.
Aber das ist allgemein so bei Computerprogammen, siehe Microsoft.
Also meine Antwort an den TE, er hat sich nix erarbeitet, er hat es sich erspielt.
Seine Freizeit darein gesteckt ..und?
Hmm..es hat ihm doch Spass gemacht? Wenn nicht nicht sofort das Game löschen.


----------



## Snowhawk (4. Juni 2010)

also jeder, der das so toll finden würde, kann ja bei Catastart all seine Items zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hintert Euch ja Niemnd daran.

Mangelnde Leistung von den Servern kann ich nicht bestätigen. Läuft 1A 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

